# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسي پرتو پزشكي دانشگاه ازاد

## shahab74

با سلام خدمت دوستان می خواستم بدونم این رشته مهتدسی پرتو پزشکی چجوری هاست من خودم رشتم تجربی بدرد بخور است؟؟؟ ،بازار کارش خوبه؟؟؟؟،بعد با رشته تکنولوزی پرتو شناسی فرقی هم دارن درسهاش چی هست. اگر هم لطف کنید کمی هم درباره ی رشته مهندسی پزشکی اطلاعاتی بدید  کلا این دو رشتهای که گفتم ارزش داره برم یا نه ایندش چطور است.

----------


## mina2010

کسی نیست جواب بده ضروریه.

----------


## saba.tt

این رشته جدیده کسی نمیدونه ازش چیز خاصی اخه سوال منم هست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------

